# isotope ratio mass spectroscopy



## NsF

Una pregunta:

-"isotope ratio mass spectroscopy" 

 ¿se puede traducir por "espectroscopia de masa ratio/proporción de isótopo" ?

muchas gracias,
N


----------



## lpfr

Es difícil de traducirlo con tan pocas palabras como en inglés. Se trata de espectroscopia de masas en la cual lo que interesa es la proporción entre isótopos más que la cantidad. Por ejemplo si se hace la espectroscopia de agua, la proporción entre el hidrógeno y el oxigeno serán las mismas de siempre, pero la proporción de oxigeno 18 a oxigeno 16 puede dar informaciones suplementarias.
  Pero no es una espectroscopia particular o diferente.  Yo diría espectroscopia de masas para el ratio isotópico.


----------



## 0scar

_espectrómetro          de ratio/masa de isótopos_

http://ec.europa.eu/research/leaflets/antidoping/es/page2.html


----------



## lpfr

Efectivamente, en el enlace dado por Oscar, se utiliza el término de "Espectrometría Ratio Masa por Isótopos (IRMS)". Afortunadamente en Google, es la única aparición de esa traducción. Porque, como traducción, es difícil de hacer una peor. La persona que "translató" la expresión inglesa al español, podría haber preguntado en el foro antes de poner eso.


----------



## 0scar

Bueno, esta aparece muchas veces y es similar al la versión de Ipfr

_*Espectrometría* *de* *masas*_ *de relación isotópica*


----------



## 0scar

Y para confundir tengo esta que yo mismo imagino

_espectroscopía de índice de masa de isótopos

_PD.: ¿espectrometría es lo mismo que espectroscopía?


----------



## lpfr

Esta vez sí estoy de acuerdo con lo que encontraste, Oscar. Incluso encuentro la denominación mejor que la inglesa.


----------



## NsF

Ei chicos soys geniales, en serio gracias
N


----------



## 0scar

0scar said:


> PD.: ¿espectrometría es lo mismo que espectroscopía?



Me constesto yo mismo. Antes se decia _espectroscopía_ y ahora _espectrometría_ según: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_spectrometry


----------



## lpfr

0scar said:


> Y para confundir tengo esta que yo mismo imagino
> 
> _espectroescopía de índice de masa de isótopos
> 
> _PD.: ¿espectrometría es lo mismo que espectroescopía?


 
  Es espectroscopia in no espectro*e*scopia.
  Tu sugestión no es tan buena como la otra expresión que encontrases.
  Hay muchos términos que terminan en "escopia" o en "grafía". En principio la primera corresponde a exámenes que solo se ven y la segunda a exámenes en los cuales el resultado esta escrito o grabado. Un espectroscopio sirve a ver un espectro y eventualmente a medir cosas. En cambio un espectrógrafo saca una foto (o un disco de computadora con los datos) del espectro, sobre la cual se hacen las medidas. Lo mismo para una radioscopia y una radiografía. En la primera, el medico comparte una parte de los rayos X contigo mientras mira tu esqueleto en el fluoroscopio.
  Pero es verdad que muchas veces se utiliza "escopia" para algo que se graba en lugar de "grafía". Es el caso en la espectroscopia de masas. En realidad siempre es espectrografía de masas. Por eso hay otro término más usado que es "espectrometría de masas". Si no se mide, no es de mucha utilidad, y al precio de los aparatos...


----------

